# c++ programming



## frazil (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't know if this falls under general engineering or not. I'm writing a c++ program and trying to multiply a number by e^x. I'm about to bust out the reference book, but just thought I'd ask.


----------



## frazil (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok, it couldn't get much easier: exp(x)

I'm also looking for how to raise a number to another number, x^y. Why does it have to be different in every language?


----------



## singlespeed (Feb 15, 2007)

frazil said:


> Ok, it couldn't get much easier: exp(x)
> I'm also looking for how to raise a number to another number, x^y. Why does it have to be different in every language?



Isn't that kind of like a man asking his wife "why do you need a pair of shoes for every dress in your closet"? :wacko:


----------



## frazil (Feb 15, 2007)

No, that ^ is just obvious. :wacko:



Anyway, the answer is pow(x,y). Do many other people here do programming? It's probably about 50% of my job.


----------



## singlespeed (Feb 15, 2007)

Just signal processing or data analysis stuff using MatLab or VBA; our data files can be quite large and of various formats; we have gear in this place that is nearly as old as I am :wacko:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

frazil said:


> Do many other people here do programming? It's probably about 50% of my job.


Wow frazil !!! That is pretty hefty.

I do A LOT of analysis (for a regulator) but most of what I do is either from off-the-shelf software or I setup the algorithms in Excel, MathCAD, Kaleidograph, etc.

I really don't have a need (at this point) for using programming languages for solutions. I do have a need to probably increase my ability to work between Excel (VBA) and database type programs. My Dept is going totally electronic and I need to come up with a better way to track 'information'.

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 15, 2007)

> do have a need to probably increase my ability to work between Excel (VBA) and database type programs.


That's a helpful skill to know. In grad school they made us learn how to use Excel+VBA to do finite difference modeling. It's a real pain in the ass to learn, but that little bit of programming knowledge comes in handy at times.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 15, 2007)

I used to enjoy programming - but I never learned c++. They taught us Pascal in college, which as far as I know never really took off. Even by the senior year, we were falling back on Fortran to do our stuff, or Basic.

Nowadays the only "programming" I do is in Excel, and most of that is just to manipulate that crappy program into performing database functions. Why I don't just use Access is a bit of a mystery - sometimes I can be so stupid. But for what it's worth, I'm happier than a pig in slop when I really get into developing multiple-embeded "IF" "OR" and "AND" loops in excel. Hours can pass without me even noticing. That, and "Word CAD", at which I am an expert.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Dleg said:


> Nowadays the only "programming" I do is in Excel, and most of that is just to manipulate that crappy program into performing database functions. Why I don't just use Access is a bit of a mystery - sometimes I can be so stupid. But for what it's worth, I'm happier than a pig in slop when I really get into developing multiple-embeded "IF" "OR" and "AND" loops in excel. Hours can pass without me even noticing. That, and "Word CAD", at which I am an expert.


:Locolaugh:

I see we are cut from the same cloth !! :appl:

JR


----------



## benbo (Feb 15, 2007)

I learned c++ in a masters program for information systems, but I forgot a lot of it. I programmed a database internet access for my group using an Access database on a network with Active Server Pages (which is like Visual Basic). That's it. I think either you like programming or you don't.


----------

